# 1/2 oz Plug rod for the surf?



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

1/2 oz Plug rod for the surf casting or spinning running 12-15lb for blues/macs/etc... that can cast 8 miles or better is ???

Steelhead rod maybe?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Alot of guys are going to the steelhead blanks .usually 9' rod .tho the rating is a bit lower...st croix 3SC90MF2 is an 8-12 # but has become a popular model..nice fast action and relatively mid price blank at 160$ retail


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

9' steelhead/salmon rods are great for flinging Mirrolures in the surf for trout. My first 9' speck rod was a Diawa Eliminator that I bought new in 1989 or 90. It was the best Speck surf rod I ever owned. Unfortunately, it was broke in an accident after only 4 or 5 years. I have two 9' steelhead rods for surf fishing specks.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

anyone thought of going with a longer steelhead rod? extra distance?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

You dont gain much more distance vs being cumbersome in a 9'+ rod in this class..when you start going longer you start to go to extreems one way or the other..think fly rod or drum heaver..not that there are not some good blanks in this category over 9'.just that they're designed to be more of a hybrid spinner flyrod for short to medium casts on streams..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Chris_Worthington said:


> anyone thought of going with a longer steelhead rod? extra distance?




I did ten years ago, I appropriated the idea from Gary Oliver

I have a St Croix 10' 6' Steelhead noodle rod I bought for chucking Mirrolures and 1/2 ounce Rattletraps

It is a slow action fly rod blank basically, I don't think St Croix still makes the blank, I think I paid around $140 retail ten years ago, it was the most money I have ever spent on a factory spinning rod, it was money well spent

It is very very light and* it will flat out smoke all* the other trout rods with light baits , it has short butt and it is balanced pretty nicely so it is not fatiguing to cast

It is a very delicate rod I keep it in a fly rod tube to protect it, when traveling or storing it in the garage

The rods only real draw back is its fragility

People who say these noodle rods are ungainly and not worth the effort must not own one, for long distance work 7-8 foot trout sticks are left in the dust, one the beach you can load this rod like a heaver and really send a light bait out there

I have worked it for hours underhanded on Nags Head Pier fishing for Specs and the only issues with the length was that my cast was perhaps 40 yards further than the other Trout fishermen using standard 6-7 foot rods, so I would cast out and other trout fishermen would cast out and be inside of my large bow of line created by wind and current drag

As far as fighting a fish a 12 inch Blue fish feels like a Monster

I got the idea from Gary Oliver who was using a Noodle rod to try and break line class records on 12-15 pound bluefish with 4-6 pound test line back in the 1990's when Large Bluefish were more plentiful in the OBX surf.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

ryan's got a new century 11' that he says will throw a 5/8 and a grub 100yards.


----------



## Bob Kelim (Sep 18, 2013)

I either use my steelhead rods (when I can get away with 3/4 oz, or less) or something more serious, (and less fun) for surf perch. I don't hit the distance with the steelhead rod I do with the 13' I got from Tommy but when the ocean allows light weight they get the job done, and done well. I'm playing with lighter bucktails and spoons but haven't quite figured them out yet but I am catching a few fish.


----------

